# IUI at 44?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

What are the chances of IUI working at 44?. any stories?


H X


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Hickson

I think the official IUI stats are very poor once you move out of the 40-42 age range (which I'm about to do in a month's time   ).  I believe the IUI success rate is only about 1-2% for ages 43-44, sad to say   .

Hopefully someone will be along soon with a success story!  But of course that is likely to be the exception to the rule, although you could be another exception   .

Have you thought about DEs or are you not ready for that yet?

B xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Hickson,
Very slim chance I've been led to believe. My OB Gynae told me at 44 that the chances of IUI and IVF working with my own eggs were 1-2%. Very depressing, but she told me she'd been in the business for 15 years and obviously knew what she was talking about. 
Me and dh are now doing DE at CREA Valencia- the consultant there told me the clinic had had NO successes with a client doing IVF with their own eggs at 45 plus.
Depressing, but these are the stats.  I was advised to continue trying naturally, (as you do hear of success stories ) which we did, but after a year gave up and realised we'd be being more realistic looking into egg donation.  Do hope it works out for you whatever you decide to do.    Ali xx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Ali, how are you? I am sure you will have been to Spain for treatment now?? If this is the case, hope it went well and you are heading for a BFP    x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Meeps,
Yeah got back from Spain last Sunday, and now enduring agonising 2 ww   horrible, trying to keep busy to take my mind of it all . don't seem to have any symptoms except mild stomach cramps on and off earlier in wk ..but nothing else. have felt v tired, but think it's the stress.   biut lots of people saying you won't get any real symptoms yet, and many friends say they didn't get any symptoms.
Wish us luck. we take the test next Friday. dreading it.!!! just the wait that's the worst thing. don't know how marriages survive 
love ali xx  ps How are YOU??!! sorry forgot to ask!


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Ali, great to hear from you! Well done!! I can imagine that it is torture for you at the moment and it is pretty unliklely that you would be having any symptoms, but everyone is different! Roll on next Friday (do you mean 29th?) and a positive result!!! Did you have two embryos put back?
I'm sure your marriage will survive but it's an anxious waiting game for you both .... GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!     

Yes, I'm feeling great thank you! Very excited, but also a little bit anxious about my 20 week scan on Friday ... just keeping our fingers crossed that all looks well with the baby as we opted not to have an amniocentisis earlier    

Take care xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Meeps,
Wow.  20 wks!! Exciting. Sure you don't need an amniocentisis. Just trust all will be well and I'm sure it will.    Yes our test is next Fri. so biting nails already.very anxious and tense!    
Feels like we're birds of a feather as we're the same age.    fingers crossed for both of us.  
Take care. Ali xx


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Ali,

I had IUI several times when i was 44 against my doctors advice, it never work out. The reason behind that was, having a biological child. With my own eggs didn,t go well either, so i decided to move on to DE now. So don,t waist any more time, move on to DE, and along the way miracle through natural BFP can also happen, YOU NEVER KNOW. It,s happen to many people too.

Good luck


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Hickson,

Just send you a mail, but wrongfully to Ali, You can go through it too.

Barbara1


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

AliG63 said:


> Hi Meeps,
> Wow. 20 wks!! Exciting. Sure you don't need an amniocentisis. Just trust all will be well and I'm sure it will.  Yes our test is next Fri. so biting nails already.very anxious and tense!
> Feels like we're birds of a feather as we're the same age.  fingers crossed for both of us.
> Take care. Ali xx
> ...


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Meeps,
Thanks!! Still can't feel much but hay ho least I'm officially pregnant!!   Seeing my GP tom and got to book 1st scan.     all bit daunting.! How did your 20 week scan go? all well I hope.
Ali xx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Ali
I am sure your symptoms will soon start but don't worry if they don't ... I didn't have any apart from slightly tender boobs and I was quite tired! I know it's a difficult time for you, yes, you are pregnant (yay!!) but it's still an anxious time until that scan confirms that all is well .... hope you get a scan date soon!
My 20 week scan went well ... good to see that all the organs were in the right place and no problems seen, but baby was 2 weeks behind with growth so I am going back for another scan next Friday. I am a bit worried TBH but it was a new hospital, different sonographer and equipment so there are factors that could contribute to this ... we'll see but I'm keeping optimistic that 'he' will have grown by next week   
xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Meeps,
Don't worry. I'm sure everything will be fine.    what hospital was it? Why did you have to go to a different one? That must have been quite unselling for you.
I must admit I'm new to all this, having not had a baby before. but think you told us you'd had 3 earlier on in life, so guess you must be much more au fait with it all. Anyway, please try not to worry, chances of miscarrage at 20 wks are so, so slim. I'm sure everything's ok so BE POSITIVE!!  ! 
thinking of you. what's the next step? sending a hug 
Ali xxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry Meeps. just reread your post. BEST of LUCK for the scan next Friday. let me know how it goes. and DON'T WORRY. IT'll be FINE!   Ali xxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you Ali, I know you're right and lots of babies are a bit small for dates at scans and this one has been at every scan, but not as much as two weeks! I moved from West Yorkshire to North Yorkshire when I was 12 weeks so that is why I am at a different hopsital now (Northallerton). And yes, I am very lucky to have had 3 children (very easily) when I was with my ex, in my early 20's but this one feels like a first one again and I am more anxious than I ever was as I won't get this chance again! 

xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Meeps,
I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about. Am sure lots of babies are different sizes on the scans. aren't they? Are you comparing it to the other scans of your other babies? What do the sonographer/GP's say about it? I really can't imagine its anything very much. You're not drinking or smoking, so don't think there can be anything wrong. Seriously.
Lucky you; Living in North Yorkshire. I love a place called Appletreewick in the Dales where I stayed once, and dh and I have stayed a few times at a lovely cottage near Haworth.
Anyway, we'll both be thinking of each other. My scan's in a fortnight, and bit apprehensive   as don't feel very pregnant but had chat with GP today, who put my mind at rest.
Keep me posted. Keep positive and try not to worry!!   Ali xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi H
to me it appears that the original question you posted seems to have been lost in this thread.Great news that you are pg ladies, but please show some sensitivity to those still trying . good luck Hickson with whatever you decide next.

SJ


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Sam,

Sorry about your lost. Consider research and some profound analysis to determine the causes of the miscariages. Think positive and you will get there.

Barbara1


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Can I please ask you to keep on topic on this thread and try to answer Hickson's original questions.  There is a thread set up for baby/pregnancy talk.  

I understand how easy it is to stray from the asked question but can I please ask you to try   

Thanks
Shelley x


----------

